# Making a blanket for the homeless using plarn



## Mina (Mar 27, 2011)

Does anyone have a pattern for making a blanket using plarn? Our church is interested in getting a group together to start on this project as part of our outreach ministry.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't mean to rain on your parade but I can think of several reasons why this isn't such a good idea. First of all plarn offers no warmth, secondly homeless (men particularly) shun shelters and prefer to sleep in parks...they want blankets that can easily be rolled, are not "heavy" and easy to tie to a backpack...plarn items do not meet those needs. 

A few years ago I was bringing some things to a homeless shelter to donate. The woman in charge was explaining to another woman, who had brought in some "plarn" blankets and pads that the homeless need real help, making them items from "trash" or throw away items is insulting.

I understand your need to keep costs down but would you ask your children or grandchildren to use blankets made from plarn?


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

((((((( Wow, a plarn blanket. KEWL!!

Are you knitting or crocheting? Pop a search using your craft

plarn blanket pattern or

plarn afghan pattern

There are different ways to join plarn strips into continuous strips. I suppose you know about them? One is a slip knot. You can find that on the web, too!

Good luck & HAND!
~~~~~~~~


Mina said:


> Does anyone have a pattern for making a blanket using plarn? Our church is interested in getting a group together to start on this project as part of our outreach ministry.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

You can find the instructions at wwwgoogle.com typle parn blankets in the search bos and you should come up with several web sites.


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

What is plarn?


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

cut up plastic grocery bags!


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

Why would you ever make a blanket from cut up plastic grocery bags...??
Rugs maybe but not blankets.


----------



## judic (Jan 24, 2011)

I volunteer at a homeless shelter.. and plan. afghans would not work. i don't know what you are thinking about . 
Maybe an outreach ministry where you knit and crochet plastic bags to make a bigger bag and sell those and use the money to help feed or cloth the homeless . but i can't believe you'd make a blanket out of plastic strips of bags.. 
Look at the scriptures below.. 

42 For I was hungry and you gave me nothing to eat, I was thirsty and you gave me nothing to drink, 43 I was a stranger and you did not invite me in, I needed clothes and you did not clothe me, I was sick and in prison and you did not look after me. 

44 They also will answer, Lord, when did we see you hungry or thirsty or a stranger or needing clothes or sick or in prison, and did not help you? 

45 He will reply, Truly I tell you, whatever you did not do for one of the least of these, you did not do for me.


----------



## willekeo (Mar 8, 2011)

I agree with Courier - some of these plastic bags are full of lead too. Our local CVS stores even recalled them. So why expose anyone? If you want to help the homeless give them a nice big sandwich and a drink. Give up your lunch one day, if finances are tight, as they are for most of us. And as a health care person: may I suggest that while interacting with the homeless: please make eye contact, engage them in a bit of conversation if possible, in other words SEE them. I often hear them say that people look past them or away, or "through" them. We all like to be acknowledged.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sure this was meant to be a good and kind gesture, though not well thought out. Perhaps the group could organize a blanket drive, or a yarn drive to make real blankets.


----------



## suecheck1 (Mar 8, 2011)

The bags are most welcome knitted into mats that a homeless person can sleep on because they keep the dampness away from the bodies. We have a tent city near where I live and they always appreciate getting them. However, I think they are too stiff to be used as a blanket. Good luck with your project


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Perhaps you can get the word out into your community asking for donations of unwanted yarn?


----------



## Bee (Mar 28, 2011)

I have heard that blankets made from plarn are used under bedding to keep the bedding dry and that they are very much appreciated.


----------



## Marilyn (Jan 19, 2011)

I know you mean well, but my rule of thumb is that if I wouldn't use it myself, it ought to be tossed.

A neighbor lady scolded me for throwing out some boxes of crackers that were well past their expiration date, telling me that I should have given them to one of the guys holdingf a sign on the freeway entrance. My impulse was that the only thing the homeless had left of any real value was their pride, and if there was any hope of them digging themselves out of the hole they were in, they would definitely need a healthy self-respect to do it. Giving them garbage would only help to erode the one tool they have left to help them out of their plight.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I feed the expired food to my chickens (unless it's spoiled). They eat anything! I have 10 chickens and they are fun. They all have their own personality. Can't housebreak them though, LOL!


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

My thought is that these types of blankets would be used as mats which they would sleep on - keeping their warmer blankets off the ground so they stay cleaner and dryer.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I spoke to my cousin a little while ago (via facebook). For a brief time in her life she was homeless, living first in her car and then in a shelter, until she got back on her feet. She is an avid knitter. I posed the question to her about how she would feel if someone made her a blanket or pad out of plastic bags during that time of her life. Figured going to someone who had experienced this in their life would probably be best. She said "I'd be infuriated".


----------



## petunia41 (Jan 27, 2011)

ok I have been knitting for a long time,what the heck is plarn


----------



## KrazyKatLadee (Feb 21, 2011)

courier770 said:


> cut up plastic grocery bags!


Um....a "blanket" from those cut up grocery bags???? Excuse me, but that sounds horrible! For anyone to try to use for warmth, or shelter!
I've never heard of this, lots of other items made from this material, but never a blanket!


----------



## petunia41 (Jan 27, 2011)

ok I have been knitting for a long time,what the heck is plarn


----------



## petunia41 (Jan 27, 2011)

sounds horrible to me too


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

My cousin's reaction say's it all! She's been back on her feet (so to speak as she is fully disabled) and has been for many years now. She goes far out of her way to help the homeless - having lived in their "shoes" for a period of her life. She knits easy care socks (for both summer and winter use), knits up hats, makes washcloths and hand crafted soaps, in addition to making up lightweight but warm fleece blankets.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi All..Hildy's back for a check in..sent guests out on their own today to areas of interest. I am a little surprised at some reactions. Did anyone notice Mina is "one day" new and ask her first question? Her feelings may be hurt now, but Mina, please stay with us. I'm not sure homeless people are insulted by anything..it's the thought that you care that counts. Ask them! Also, they are probably more inventive and creative than we are, and can swap things. Bet you they can find a use for "plarn stuff". and educate us with some suggestions. Mina, maybe a couple of you can talk to them in person. Please let us know what you decide..this is a kind, generous forum and we all learn something every day..here's another opportunity. Welcome, welcome..we need you! Hildy


----------



## Charlotte 80 (Mar 12, 2011)

I agree with LilgirlCA, it's too bad Mina used the term blankets. Calling them Mats would give a whole new meaning. I too live near an area where the homeless often set up camps and I immediately thought, what a good idea to put down under a sleeping bag or blanket. Not only that, except for the weight, one placed on top of the bedroll would help keep the warmth in.


----------



## Jane Walker (Jan 26, 2011)

I sent your comments to my daughter who does this for our Church. Her reply was: I have read all the comments and I can appreciate all of them. All I know is that our church started making plarn mats to go under their sleeping bags to keep the moisture from getting their sleeping bags damp. The mats are received with great excitement from the homeless that we have supplies them to. I realize that some people think that making something out of garage bags is not appreciated, but I look at it differently. If a mat is helpful and serves a purpose, who cares what it is made of. The plarn is not heavy (as we do our strips at 1-1/2 inches tn size, which makes the mat light weight and easy to roll, fold and/or carry. It dries quickly and bugs do not find a home in the plastic, so it serves more than one purpose. It is not made for warmth, however. I think it might help in that area too, considering it keeps the moisture off. We make the mats, single crochet, 70 inches across and six feet in length. It takes about 500 bags to make a mat, so there is a lot of time and love that goes into a mat. I hope your church enjoys making the plarn mats as much as we have.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hildy, please read about my cousin...who was homeless for a period of time. She was very upset at this idea. It sends the message "keep sleeping outdoors" or "you aren't worthy of a real bed or blankets". I value her reaction since she had to live that way for a time.

Earlier I stated that this idea was proabably born out of a desire to help and do good things for those less fortunate. I just don't think it was very well thought out.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks, Jane..I was worried for a moment there. Your comment comes from "experience". I said for years "you'd think someone could come up with a use for all these bags" and voila! while waiting in Dr's office, a lady was crocheting a beach bag and told me how to cut the bags, and of other things to make. I haven't tried it..too much yarn! Next question..who has a use for these orange pill bottles? Hildy


----------



## Charity Knitter (Jan 31, 2011)

I know that your Church group means well. But it doesn't sound like a very good idea to me. I would not want a plastic blanket, so why would a homeless person want one. 
I'm sure that the homeless would rather receive a warm hat or scarf. 

Charity Knitter


----------



## Jane Walker (Jan 26, 2011)

Blanket is the wrong term to use. You should use the term "mat", as they are used under a sleeping bag or blanket to keep moisture, etc. out.


----------



## Jane Walker (Jan 26, 2011)

I can remember being a Girl Scout years ago (too many to mention), before plastic grocery bags came along, and we made mats for camping with newspapers, covered in cloth. Things have evolved, but the thought of keeping moisture out to help someone keep warmer is still a good plan.


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

After reading all the answers I agree that it might make good mats for under the "real" blankets for anyone who camps out whether homeless or not. But, if cost and/or recycling is part of the motive, has anyone tried the T-shirt yarn for knitting and/or crocheting? It's made by cutting crosswise strips of old T-shirt material, the older and softer the better. Old T-shirts seem to be everywhere just like old plastic bags.

Just a thought.


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Thanks, Jane..I was worried for a moment there. Your comment comes from "experience". I said for years "you'd think someone could come up with a use for all these bags" and voila! while waiting in Dr's office, a lady was crocheting a beach bag and told me how to cut the bags, and of other things to make. I haven't tried it..too much yarn! Next question..who has a use for these orange pill bottles? Hildy


Not a reply related to the plarn issue, but the pill bottles.
Depending on the size of the bottle, we peel the labels off, husband drills small holes in them, drills the lids and glues in an "eye" screw, and we fill 'em with mothballs and hang 'em in the fruit and maple trees this time of year. Keeps those darned deer from nibbling the buds and tips of the twigs off. Deer don't seem to appreciate the scent of mothballs, and will stay 2 or 3 feet away from each bottle. Of course, the mothballs evaporate, so we need to re-fill mid to late summer, and we usually take them down in late fall, and replace them in late March (like now!)
That might be this week's project, we have a lot of trees, and I want to keep them out of my berry bushes, too. And sprinkle them among the few tulips they haven't already eaten...
Zounds!! Glad its sunny today!


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

hildy3, The pill bottles are good for your markers, sewing needles, buttons, beads, charms, nails (for fixing around the house, picture hanging, etc.), small amount of yarn for whatever, etc.. I use them for many things,including spacers to hold my tower up for venting so it doesn't get too hot. I have even put holes in bottom and put a seed to start in. Put a bean in for rattle for baby or pet. My cat bats hers around all day. Dogs use them too. Plastic bread clips for markers or jewelry, or page holders. I can't think of all I use them for but tons of stuff. Hang in a tree with a bit of bird seed for the birds. They will dump them to get the seeds.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

In Girl Scouts, back in the stone age, we made them and called them "sit-upon's". I know a lot of groups make the mats to protect from dampness.


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Mina ...

Welcome to this site .... I haven't been here long myself, but I do know that there are many good people here ... however, being you are 'brand new' at this, you are probably somewhat overwhelmed with all the response you are getting, regarding the plarn blanket subject ! .... Please read all comments with 'a grain of salt' (including mine). Meanwhile, please don't let any of this insult you, or discourage you from ever writing in again ... this really is a good site, and we would miss you if you didn't continue to participate ! Bless you !!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Barbara..thanks from my son in Ga. They live in a beautiful wooded area and deer come around. They had to build a wire fence around their garden, so I'm sure they will want to know your solution. 

Kichi..done all that, plus workshop stuff, but they just keep multplying. Correction..haven't done ALL that, some..so thanks. Hildy Loved your whispered note...cute. Having fun, but miss the forum, so I'm catching up today. Love to all...


----------



## BGP (Mar 8, 2011)

I wonder if it would be easier for your church to collect t-shirts and cut them up to make blankets? Like Jean k9trainer, I watched the video on the week-end and thought about all of the good quality t-shirts in our closet. Since we live in Canada, it might be feasible to find sewers who would add a layer (or a band top and bottom) of polar fleece for warmth - doesn't fray and is warm, washable and someone might donate. There are too many who need such things. b


----------



## CathyS (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi Mina -

I think the mats are a great idea - not only for the shelters but for anyone who camps out and sleeps in a tent etc. Scouts, hunters, etc would probably find them to be very good for keeping moisture away from the other bedding. More power to you and your group. This is an idea I will submit to my church/school group. They can earn an "honor" in knit/crochet as well as create a useful item for their campouts. 

Also - when you take this type of mat to a shelter, the people don't "have to" accept one. If they don't like them, just don't take one. No big deal.

Kudos to you and your group for thinking of ways to offer assistance. I also like the idea of making a bag to carry things in. They would be strong, and carry more items etc than just a single grocery bag. They would also be a nice re-usable bag I can use for shopping and/or knit/crochet projects etc. Children might like them for toys, too. 

Keep thinking up good ideas and sharing them with us! Thanks!

Cathy S.


----------



## BGP (Mar 8, 2011)

Me again - plarn bags would be great for folk to carry things in - those are needed as well.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Add on pads and totes for the beach..Here in Fl. they are getting popular. Spread on the sand..shake 'em out or even hose them down..if it gets too hot put your towel on top..and the list goes on..we sure germinate a lot of seeds! A big hand for all!!


----------



## Serenity McIntyre (Feb 9, 2011)

Mina and all,
well, once again we see that opinions are like belly buttons: everyone has one!
As a Christian who has been commanded by God to be a steward of the earth, as well as my brothers and sisters: and as a former homeless chick, etc., etc., I felt the need to add my $.02-and that is more than it is worth! 
I still LOVE to be outdoors and camp.When I was homeless-and even now for camping-I would have ADORED a couple of plarn mats for sitting on, sleeping on, putting between my butt and a cold bench, using plarn as a beach bag" etc. Many of us that "camped" were old environmentalists and hippies. We grabbed ahold of anything that would help nature0besides, protecting nature really is self serving.
currently, I make blankets and mats for our homeless animal buddies. (well, I will. I have just been making blankets out of bolt ends of fabric, but now I will add a plarn layer too!)
I am inspired now to make plarn mats of different sizes for all of my friends-homeless or not. What a great to keep in your trunk to throw down under a picnic blanket.
Anyway, Mina, welcome aboard!
Blessings to you all, and happy knitting, serenity
:thumbup:


----------



## Serenity McIntyre (Feb 9, 2011)

my bro is having a baby this summer (well,really his wife is!lol)and I think that I will sandwich a layer of plarn between some tshirt yarn, for a changing pad. This would fit easily into a diaper bag and the tshirt yarn is very soft and washable.
Right on Mina; you got my creative juices flowing!


----------



## Buffy (Mar 21, 2011)

Karen Liebengood said:


> Why would you ever make a blanket from cut up plastic grocery bags...??
> Rugs maybe but not blankets.


It doesn't sound very comfortable. I have a crochet pattern for plarn tote bags from a woman who designed it herself. I think this is a great use of plarn, but just can't see the practical use of blankets made from it. There might be other things you can make for homeless people from plarn, though. If you start brainstorming, I'm sure you can come up with several more suitable ideas.


----------



## Jane Walker (Jan 26, 2011)

Mina - maybe you can help your cousin out by helping her get over her feelings still hanging on from her "homeless" time. Sounds like she needs friends and family to give her lots of love and support in this stage of her life.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Everybody!!! Has anyone noticed that Mina has not responded since her question? Do you think she was scared away or insulted..remember Precise? There are more lessons to be learned here than needlework. Peace and Joy..Hildy


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

Hooray for Hildy's comments !! ......... Let's all try to be a little more charitable and less critical in the future ! (O)
Izzy


----------



## NitWit (Feb 2, 2011)

Perhaps attaching a tag to each "mat" saying what the mat is for, to keep out moisture, would help settle the debate.

Also the tag could say that the group is not only thinking of the comfort of the homeless, but trying to find a way to help the enviornment as well.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Plarn mats work fine and keep moisture and bugs out. I found a pattern somewhere on the web that also folded up somehow to make a carrier bag. Blankets on top are for warmth. But if you have no place to sleep that's dry, a plarn mat would be welcome I think. Also, it's something that's hand made and would be appreciated just because someone actually took the time to try and help.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay I insist on lightening up the day so I leave y'all with this. 
We is friends
You smile, I smile
You hurt, I hurt
You cry, I cry
You jump off a bridge.

I gonna miss your E-Mails!


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

Those things we made in Girl Scouts were called "Sit Upons"
I remember them well.


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

Elaine Ohs said:


> Those things we made in Girl Scouts were called "Sit Upons"
> I remember them well.


We also made Sit-Upons, but back in my day, we used brown paper grocery bags, the big ones, and put newspapers inside. Of course, we didn't HAVE plastic grocery bags then...
Makes me OTD, doesn't it?


----------



## peg56 (Mar 10, 2011)

As a fairly new person to this site, I was very surprised at the comments for such a easy question. I do realize all of us have our own thoughts, religion is not supposed to be a topic on this site. I would not blame the lady for not coming back, I am pretty sure I am on my way out too! Maybe a simple typo on her part but look what it did you everyone.
Peg


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

We used newspaper and the vinyl stuff used to make table cloths (plastic coated) for ours. We had to use hole punch all the way around (ouch!) and then we laced them together. I wonder if they still make them? Of course, Girl Scout cookies were .35 when we sold them!


BGL said:


> Elaine Ohs said:
> 
> 
> > Those things we made in Girl Scouts were called "Sit Upons"
> ...


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Mina said:


> Does anyone have a pattern for making a blanket using plarn? Our church is interested in getting a group together to start on this project as part of our outreach ministry.


I have seen a pattern on-line for making a pad, but i tend to agree that even this would not be great to sleep on even with a blanket. 
Plarn is crinkly and I think it might be too noisy to sleep on.


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

Peg56

Please don't leave us ! New members are always welcome, and I think we all have to take any given advice on here, with a grain of salt. I've asked Mina to continue on the site also ....
What's that old saying ? .............
FREE ADVICE IS WORTH WHAT YOU PAY FOR IT ! (Mine included) !


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

wouldn't the plastic be more of a fire hazard? When hot it would melt and stick to the skin? As others have said there is no warmth to plarn. Godd luck with your group!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

If Mina posts a "yarn collection" for knitting blankets I'll be the first to send her a few skeins...I get a "discount" on shipping )


----------



## Jane Walker (Jan 26, 2011)

The plastic is not meant to be next to the skin - it goes under a sleeping bag or a blanket.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

I see, it would be like a little extra padding


----------



## RICHMONDKNITTER (Mar 28, 2011)

I THINK SOME OF THE REPLIES WERE UNNECESSARILY RUDE. THIS LADY/GROUP WAS MOST LIKELY ACTING OUT OF THE BEST OF INTENTIONS. IN ADDITION TO PROVIDING PROTECTION FROM GROUND DAMPNESS,THEY MIGHT ALSO PROVIDE SOME BIT OF RAIN PROTECTION


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

And if I might say unnecessarily holier than thou.... Such replies take all the fun and interest out of posting. To the original poster.... I think it's a great idea and you are all to be commended for whatever you do. Blessings on you all.... Aluca


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Whoa, I don't think anyone has been rude. The request was for a "blanket". Not all homeless people are able to sleep outside. My cousin who went through a period of homelessness was wheel chair bound. No one was making the assumption that this was a "ground cover" item. No doubt the best of intentions were in place, no one ever said otherwise.


----------



## suecheck1 (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't gey sll the fuss over the plastic mats. No one I know ever thought of using them for blankets but they are great as mats under their blankets to prevent moisture and add some comfort. Would that make anyone upset?


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

I didn't mean to be rude if it came out that way I am very sorry. From what I have googled, it seems that plarn blankets are used as blankets, padding. Not good for warmth or in the summer but for protection from the cold ground and for some moisture protection. If knitted/crocheted tightly enough they could protect from the rain also as RICHMONDKNITTER and others have suggested. Good luck with your group and welcome to the forum


----------



## CathyS (Jan 15, 2011)

Buffy - 

Would you be willing/able to share patterns and/or photos? I'm always looking for something new to try and this sounds like fun.

Thanks, Cathy S.


----------



## Buffy (Mar 21, 2011)

CathyS said:


> Buffy -
> 
> Would you be willing/able to share patterns and/or photos? I'm always looking for something new to try and this sounds like fun.
> 
> Thanks, Cathy S.


Hi Cathy, I will pull the pattern off my old computer, which is where I typed it to send it to my niece. I have no pictures of it, as I've never made it, since I don't crochet. But if you've seen an LLBean tote bag, it's not entirely unlike that, with an oval base for the bottom, and then the handles in the pattern are just curved away from the bag for being hand-held; however, the woman who gave it to me (a tolltaker on a turnpike who was doing it as I stopped to pay the toll) told me that she occasionally makes the handles longer also. She uses different counts and gauges and makes small handbag sizes and larger tote sizes. And I don't know if you've cut the plastic bags before, but she said she learned on a t.v. show how they cut them into a continuous spiral so each bag is one continuous length of plastic. I assume you know that, but I had never seen plarn before that day, so I don't know how popular it is.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Peg 56 and Mina,

I joined Knitting Paradise earlier this year. I agree some of you went a little overboard with Mina, but there were a lot of positive replies also. I have learned many things that have been very helpful to me by having joined. Please Mina and Peg 56, stay with us. Everyone makes mistakes in judgement at times and I think this is one of them. Mostly everyone is very helpful and tries to help everyone who is having a problem or has something to add. Don't leave us now. Joene


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Amen, Sister!


----------



## quietimes (Jan 21, 2011)

Mina said:


> Does anyone have a pattern for making a blanket using plarn? Our church is interested in getting a group together to start on this project as part of our outreach ministry.


OH I KNOW THE RULES!!!!!! NO CAPS--- PEOPLE WILL THINK YOU ARE ANGRY!!!!!!!! GUESS WHAT I AM ANGRY. I AM SO ASHAMED RIGHT NOW TO BELONG TO THE "HUMAN " RACE. YOU ALL ACTED LIKE ANIMALS JUST WAITING ON YOUR PREY. PERSONALLY I THINK ADMIN SHOULD HAVE STEPPED IN ON THIS ONE. LET ME CORRECT MYSELF BECAUSE I AM SOOOO UPSET OVER THIS. NOT ALL OF YOU WERE CRUEL. AT LEAST MINA WAS THINKING OF THE NEEDY. THERE ARE ALOT OF DIFFERENT "NEEDS" PEOPLE HAVE. SOME OF YOU "NEED" HELP IN THE WAY YOU ACT AND THINK. SOME OF YOU "NEED" LOVE--IF YOU HAD LOVE YOU WOULD NOT ACT LIKE THIS. SOME OF YOU "NEED" PROTECTION FROM YOURSELF.
NOT THAT ANY OF YOU CARE, PUT I THINK YOU HAVE CRUSH THE HEART AND SOUL OF MINA----SHAME ON YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NitWit (Feb 2, 2011)

Dear Mina,

It sounds like the old addage, "no good deed goes unpunished" has applied here. Please accept our apologies and move forward with your church group, whatever project they decide to do. Stay with us, Mina & Peg, so far as I have been able to read, we are very complimentary and supportive with one another.


----------



## Marilyn (Jan 19, 2011)

Now you are posting ad hominem. We were merely expressing our view regarding her project. It sounded to me like it involved a lot of work and dedication to carry out, and I would think that if the gesture is insulting to the homeless, it would be to the benefit of the group not to spend hours on something that turn out to be hurtufl toward those who are already down too far on their luck. Lighten up!


----------



## Buffy (Mar 21, 2011)

I've got to tell you, I'm brand new here as well, and I think the overreaction to the few answers to Mina's question is a little too dramatic for me. I guess I'm just not that sensitive. No, I'm not lacking love, I've been happily married for 23 years, have close relationships with friends and family, and continue to develop new friendships into my forties. No, I don't need lessons in manners, thank you very much, and might remind you that Miss Manners frowns on people schooling people on their manners as much as she frowns on bad manners themselves. I think the few people who have offended have made their apologies, and enough people have encouraged her to stay despite a possibly bad first experience that if she doesn't decide to do so, this probably is more than she wants in the first place. And if what I said was so offensive that I need lessons in my behavior, or that you're questioning whether or not I belong here, than it's probably far too sensitive a group for my taste. This isn't likely to cause me to leave the group, because apparently, I'm pretty tough and can handle a little adversity. But being publicly shamed in capital letters is just a little more than I can keep quiet about. This is getting blown out of proportion.


----------



## xsyarn (Mar 18, 2011)

What is plarn????


----------



## Buffy (Mar 21, 2011)

xsyarn said:


> What is plarn????


LOLOL! Plastic yarn, made of cutting one inch spiral strips from used grocery bags. It's very handy for lots of different applications.


----------



## Marilyn (Jan 19, 2011)

My husband and I were on the ragged edge of bering homeless when we married. My husband went to work every morning in the farm fields, brought home cash, and we used it to pay for a meal and a nigh's stay in a very cheap skid road hotel. I understand where the homeless are coming from, because I served them their drinks when I could find a few hour's work behind the bar. I am not religious, but I inow that the Christian Bible says that whatsoever we do to the least among us, we do our Jesus, or words to that effect. Merely popinting that out to somebody is not being rude or overly sensitive, it is merely saving them the embarrassment of spending needless hours on a project that will do more harm than good. No other intent on my part would possibly cross my mind. Better a little hurt up-front than a lot of hurt to both the church ladies and the recipients on the back end of the project. Sometimes we don't think things through quite far enough, because we don't realize the sensibilities of our intended good deeds.


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

Mina,

My son is one of many homeless people, he is there because???? I have seen him with plastic sheeting, traps,and other things to help keep him dry or warm. Yes he would the plastic over him to keep warm. when I speak to him I try to grt him to go to a shelter but he has told me many times he would leave the shelters for the old guys. He has received plastic mats from people and he was glad to get them, he than turns around and gives them to the young kids that are out living on the street. 
Yes hats and thing are needed also but keeping warm is the most important thing out there, and staying dry is one way to do that. 
SO KEPT ON MAKING THEM. Please you never knoe one of this day youmaybe giving one to may son. Thank You.


----------



## robbie80 (Mar 22, 2011)

What in the heck is plarn????


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

plarn is yarn made from strips of plastic bags such as grocery bags and those you get from department stores, You cut up strips then connect the strips, roll them up into balls and knit or crochet away. Never done it, but have seen patterns for bags and little rugs. Don't know how they would wash up and probably couldn't go through the dryer, just hang them out to dry maybe? Since I made my own market bags don't seem to have any plastic bags hanging around anymore!


----------



## Buffy (Mar 21, 2011)

josheli said:


> plarn is yarn made from strips of plastic bags such as grocery bags and those you get from department stores, You cut up strips then connect the strips, roll them up into balls and knit or crochet away. Never done it, but have seen patterns for bags and little rugs. Don't know how they would wash up and probably couldn't go through the dryer, just hang them out to dry maybe? Since I made my own market bags don't seem to have any plastic bags hanging around anymore!


Did you sew your own bags, or knit them? I've been thinking about that. If they're knit, would you happen to have a pattern?


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

Buffy I have sewn and crocheted them. Also made them from used tshirts. But here is a site that has knitted patterns for bags just scroll down the page. Hope you find one you like!
http://tipnut.com/35-reusable-grocery-bags-totes-free-patterns/


----------



## Buffy (Mar 21, 2011)

josheli said:


> Buffy I have sewn and crocheted them. Also made them from used tshirts. But here is a site that has knitted patterns for bags just scroll down the page. Hope you find one you like!
> http://tipnut.com/35-reusable-grocery-bags-totes-free-patterns/


Thank you.


----------



## NitWit (Feb 2, 2011)

Josheli - Thank you for the Tipnut.com web address. How interesting!


----------



## Buffy (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes. I've already found the pattern I want to use, redesigned it to fit me, and have begun knitting it! Hopefully, I'll be able to figure out how to post a picture of it when I finish it.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I hope Mina and her church group will move ahead with their plans for the mats. We made the small ones many years ago to sit on and it works to keep the moisture away and can make a difference between being comfortable and dry or damp and miserable. 
Has anyone taken a good look at some of the trash the Homeless pick up and use. These will be appreciated by those who live outdoors all year long and are truly homeless. Not just going through a rough period in their lives and living in a shelter or car for a short period of time. There is nothing wrong with a gift made from the heart. 
There is no need to attack another person for wanting to do the right thing. Giving is something you have in your heart or you don't.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I have to go back to the site and look at how these are made! Having some to sit on is a great idea. I can make them for them the kids come over to use my fire pit. The only problem is that I don't have many bags as I always bring in my own shopping bag! I did see the site where they cut up T-shirts. I assume that the bags are cut the same way? Thanks for the ideas. :thumbup:


----------



## suep5048 (Mar 10, 2011)

Sorry Mina I sent you a private message and spelled your name Nina. I am barely into my first cup of coff and very sorry.
Sue


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Sue..I, too, PM'd Mina...see my PM to you. Hildy


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

One person's being infuriated doesn't mean everyone would be. And the nice thing is, if a groupe of people are knitting these things up its not likely that they are going to go out in front of the public and hand them to those who look homeless. They would likely be taken to a shelter, where those who would appreciate them could take them. So I highly doubt anyone would be offended. And if so, perhaps their pride needs to get out of the way. I think something waterproof is a great idea.
Courier770I really like you on here. You are often quite helpful, and funny, and have a lot of good ideas. You have obviously been working with yarn for years and thus have a wealth of knowledge to share with us newbies, and you are usually very thoughtful in your responses to our silly questions. but your response in particular seemed very judgemental, along with the one who started quoating the Bible- the woman who wants to knit this with a group- from her CHURCH, as if they don't know the Bible. When someone asked what plarn is you did not flatly answer, you added an exclamation mark, which when combined with your tone prior on the thread I took that answer to have either a "can you all beLIEVE that she wants to knit with this?!" or "great someone else who doesn't know anything."
I think responses should have been given and emotion kept out of it. And I think a few peopleon here owe Mina an apology. She wants to do something helpful, and perhaps out of the box. The idea is not "wrong" in any way shape or form. It is fust different. I'm a little shocked the initial response not a hunt for clarification, to see if she even meant to say mat. This poor woman was seeking help from those she holds a bond to through this passion we all have. Asking those she trusts as knowledgeable and helpful and kind. I feel very badly for her.
Someone give her some good ideas, and do it witht he same kindness and love she was looking to do the project with and probably anticipating. "And if you can't say something nice......."


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

And with Emily's comment I think the subject should end because she worded it perfectly!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Amen!


PaKnitter said:


> And with Emily's comment I think the subject should end because she worded it perfectly!


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

I love the people here.
There is oviously a lot of passion- to each end of the spectrum.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

Is there a way to delete posts?


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Hey Everybody!!! Has anyone noticed that Mina has not responded since her question? Do you think she was scared away or insulted..remember Precise? There are more lessons to be learned here than needlework. Peace and Joy..Hildy


I'm still reading these through. I noticed a while ago. And I am insulted by the responses as a newbie myself. You long time knitters are intimmidating. I KNOW I'll have just plain dumb questions, but they have to be asked because I haven't learned it all yet. AND you long time knitters are also much older than I (29) so that in and of itself can be intimmidating. Because they have life experiences we younger folk just dont have. I've also noticed sometimes people will say whatever is on their mind without regard to how it may be taken, and the fact that its over the internet and "tone" cannot be taken into concideration is used as an excuse. You absolutely CAN word things in a way that expresses your compassion in an answer. If there IS compassion.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

RICHMONDKNITTER said:


> I THINK SOME OF THE REPLIES WERE UNNECESSARILY RUDE. THIS LADY/GROUP WAS MOST LIKELY ACTING OUT OF THE BEST OF INTENTIONS. IN ADDITION TO PROVIDING PROTECTION FROM GROUND DAMPNESS,THEY MIGHT ALSO PROVIDE SOME BIT OF RAIN PROTECTION


I've been thinking that! I'd put one on top of the cover blanket, but I am sure they are lightweight so would have to figure a way to secure them. Even if its just clothespins!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey everybody..it can stop now. I just had a PM from Mina and she is okay, but yes, initially hurt, but has heard from others and feels better. Thought you'd like to know. Hildy


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks Hildy!


----------



## SUZ from WA STATE (Mar 14, 2011)

judic said:


> I volunteer at a homeless shelter.. and plan. afghans would not work. i don't know what you are thinking about .
> Maybe an outreach ministry where you knit and crochet plastic bags to make a bigger bag and sell those and use the money to help feed or cloth the homeless . but i can't believe you'd make a blanket out of plastic strips of bags..
> Look at the scriptures below..
> 
> ...


my lord. a bible scholar! i thhink plam would serve as blankets for keeping things waterproof, but they don't 'breath'......keep on mentioning your ideas though. we all learn from posts like this....so, THANK YOU!! :thumbup:


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay everybody, now Mama Hildy, aka "self-appointed protector of my forum friends" and that includes all of you, has something to say. There have been nice things and harsh things said for 2 days. Have we learned anything? I hope so. Most of all we are "anonymous". We have needlework in common. Beyond that, we know nothing about each other unless we choose to thru PM or personal e-mail. You don't know my circumstances, nor I, yours..If you feel critical about someone, that's what PM is for, not the public forum, or better yet, don't be critical. I am convinced there is not a person here who intends to hurt another, so don't disillusion me, by taking me wrong. Peace and love to all of you..I sure could use a big hug about now. Hildy..Remember, if it smells, don't eat it, let your husband taste it!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

laughing at Hildy's comment and thank goodness for husbands...most will eat anything and think it taste pretty darn good...everyone should have a purpose besides wearing out the lazy boy and tv remote!


----------



## napernana (Jan 26, 2011)

I agree with sending out a plea for extra yarn. The church bulletin is a good place to start, with word spreading from members to neighbors,etc. I thought I was the only one with a big stash until I delivered lots of it to our church. That group was making prayer shawls. You should have seen the response to the request!!! Our town must have been loaded with "stashers". Plarn blankets? I don't think so!


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

judic said:


> I volunteer at a homeless shelter.. and plan. afghans would not work. i don't know what you are thinking about .
> Maybe an outreach ministry where you knit and crochet plastic bags to make a bigger bag and sell those and use the money to help feed or cloth the homeless . but i can't believe you'd make a blanket out of plastic strips of bags..
> Look at the scriptures below..
> 
> ...


surely this lady was trying to help others she is not acting like the goats of Matthew 25


----------



## glassgoddess (Feb 21, 2011)

What a great idea! Our deer think the yard is a salad bar and this is a very practical idea! never too old to learn are we?


----------



## glassgoddess (Feb 21, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Okay I insist on lightening up the day so I leave y'all with this.
> We is friends
> You smile, I smile
> You hurt, I hurt
> ...


Touche'!


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok my first thought was double sided would be most pratical with the bottom of plarn top of yarn sewn together with an included closure strap. Maybe ought to design something patent it and make million to re-spend on yarn, patterns and yarn and yarn and........


----------



## glassgoddess (Feb 21, 2011)

When I read about plarn blankets, I thought it was a great idea. No, I didn't think it was a substitute for a fabric blanket, and I don't think most people would. 

I have lived in Chicago, and in many areas of our country, the homeless are not in shelters a lot of the time. There simply are not enough beds for everyone. These folks are sleeping on the ground, on concrete, on a bench, in a cardboard box. The Midwest is cold, and damp a lot of the year. A nice blanket indoors is one thing, but in this situation it can feel like cold wet clothing by morning, and even pull your body temperature down if it's wet. Add to this dampness some wind, maybe a little rain....well I can feel my joints aching at the thought. Making them about 6 by 6 feet means you can double it or wrap around you to help keep your blankets dryer and you warmer. 

No, I wouldn't want a plarn blanket either. but I'm not homeless. I'm living indoors. Obviously, some folks just have never had to live in such rough conditions, and their comments show that. Anything that helps keep your blanket cleaner and dryer and gives a little windbreak has to be a help. Recycling is a good thing, and if someone is insulted that you would put time into something that would protect them from the weather, then they don't have to accept one. There are people who have lived outdoors like this for years, even decades, due to shortages of beds, fear of crime in the shelters, addiction and mental illness. I am rather new on this site myself, and I was surprised how some comments were so critical of your thinking and righteous. What you and your group are trying to do is give comfort to the poor in the best way you can, just as Jesus would have wanted you to. Being good stewards of the earth also shows our love and respect for our planet too. Good luck with your project, it is a a worthy one.


----------



## willekeo (Mar 8, 2011)

Now I believe I am starting to understand where all the plarns blanket controversy came from: I, and perhaps many others, thought "blanket" meant something to cover you up. As I read on over the next few days, I realized Mina meant, what I would have described as a "mattrass" or "pad" to sleep ON; to keep your own blankets or sleeping bag or clothes dry. So, Mina: I apologize if I offended you, I honestly misunderstood what you meant. Plarn away, I would say!

Really cute pictures here:

http://www.google.com/images?q=crocheting+woman+picture&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=univ&sa=X&ei=1syTTc2WN4K5twf-zv2HDA&ved=0CBwQsAQ&biw=1434&bih=883


----------



## Mina (Mar 27, 2011)

Okay...here's the situation...in my request for a pattern using plarn, I typed blanket instead of mat. For those of you who still have a problem with this, Get Over It! I thank all of you have sent me positive PM's. mina


----------



## Marilyn (Jan 19, 2011)

To me, blanket means blanket. And, I didn't think beyond my very literal mind. By all means they would have a use for keeping the butt dry when sitting on a park bench, keeping one's entire body dry when sleeping on a park lawn. By all means, for uses such as that, plam away.

Also, jogging my mind by nearly 50 years, the bags, as is, would make a way to keep one's head dry in driving reanstorms, which we have been known to have here in Portland, Oregon. As I said before: plan away!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome back, Mina..gutsy gal...like your spunk! Hildy


----------



## petunia41 (Jan 27, 2011)

Well let me say I had never heard of plarn. I see both sides of it, one too keep the wet out, but I think to be used under a warm knitted or crochet afghan for a barrier. But kudos to all who think of the homeless and reach out to them.We all do have different backgrounds but we all belong to the human race.That is my 2 cents


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

as I have written before My son is one of those you talk about. I asked him about this, he told me the homeless use them as mats and blakets. When your cold your cold and those things kept you warm also. Do you think someone who wears 4 pair of pants and 6 shirts with a plastic bag,plus coat would care about a warm mat or blanket? really!


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry I just reread what I just wrote at the end. he loves any thing that will kept him warm at night and sometimes in the day time also.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

check my bookmarks hun, I posted it a week or so ago.  Go for it I say!!


Mina said:


> Does anyone have a pattern for making a blanket using plarn? Our church is interested in getting a group together to start on this project as part of our outreach ministry.


----------



## gagirl (Sep 11, 2011)

First of all, I didn't understand what the lady was talking about...her son being homeless? If that is so, why doesn't he live with you? or find a facility that will care for him. It might cost something, but he IS your son. 
Secondly, I think plarn is a really great idea for making sleeping mats. Who wants to sleep directly on the ground. The same is true of those in third world countries or after disasters.
I hope I didn't misunderstand the one about the son. It was difficult to decipher the true meaning, but this is the way I understood it.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I think sleeping mats made from plarn is a great idea.As for some of the posts I have read they were NOT very nice at ALL.
Some of you may or may not know is many of the homeless have mental health issues so they wont sleep in the shelters.They prefer to be outside by themselves,so I would think a sleeping mat that helps keep you dry ( and therefore warmer) is a great idea.
Here in Canada we are in the grips of winter and the homeless in the nearby town ( I live in the country) and sometimes there is an cold alert and the police actually pick up the homeless (that haven';t gone to a shelter) and take them to the police station or nearby hospital to protect them from the cold.Many will not go as their illness keeps them from making a good desision. As for anybody who has been homeless and took exception to the original post the offer to make the MATS was from the heart.She deserves better than what was written in some of the posts,ESPECIALLY religious posts.
Please take note I too believe in God and I would NOT post my beliefs or quote scripture to anyone.!


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

gagirl said:


> First of all, I didn't understand what the lady was talking about...her son being homeless? If that is so, why doesn't he live with you? or find a facility that will care for him. It might cost something, but he IS your son.
> Secondly, I think plarn is a really great idea for making sleeping mats. Who wants to sleep directly on the ground. The same is true of those in third world countries or after disasters.
> I hope I didn't misunderstand the one about the son. It was difficult to decipher the true meaning, but this is the way I understood it.


Do you really think that if I could get my son to live with me he would not be here. lady he is 30 years old and does what he wants, I can't make him do anything that he does not want to do. To find a facility to put him in, what would you suggest? Jail or prison maybe because that is the only place he could go. Shelters fill fast when it's cold out, he felt that the guys that are older than him should get them So, a mat that would keep him dry and warm would be really great.


----------



## Owlie (Sep 19, 2011)

Marilyn said:


> I know you mean well, but my rule of thumb is that if I wouldn't use it myself, it ought to be tossed.
> 
> A neighbor lady scolded me for throwing out some boxes of crackers that were well past their expiration date, telling me that I should have given them to one of the guys holdingf a sign on the freeway entrance. My impulse was that the only thing the homeless had left of any real value was their pride, and if there was any hope of them digging themselves out of the hole they were in, they would definitely need a healthy self-respect to do it. Giving them garbage would only help to erode the one tool they have left to help them out of their plight.


obviously you have not been cold or hungry or down on your luck

same goes for the rest of you who blew Mina out of the water or in this case forum


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Rose said:


> gagirl said:
> 
> 
> > First of all, I didn't understand what the lady was talking about...her son being homeless? If that is so, why doesn't he live with you? or find a facility that will care for him. It might cost something, but he IS your son.
> ...


I'm sorry that your son is so troubled and won't accept help.

Anything that would keep a homeless person dry should be welcomed. If the mat were made out of recycled bags and it works, then why not. Plarn is CLEAN bags - not those with meat juices or smashed veggies

Please note: recycles are not garbage but they are something with value left in them!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Mina said:


> Does anyone have a pattern for making a blanket using plarn? Our church is interested in getting a group together to start on this project as part of our outreach ministry.


Check this posting. Might be helpful. Bravo!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-51782-1.html


----------



## melauraunot (Apr 12, 2016)

I have made to date over 50 of these mats. and the man the gives these ,ats to the homeless says they're akways asking him when he is getting more, they love them,


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

melauraunot said:


> I have made to date over 50 of these mats. and the man the gives these ,ats to the homeless says they're akways asking him when he is getting more, they love them,


Good for you! I recently attended a conference where a class on making mats was taught. It seems they are quite popular not only to keep people off the wet ground but because they are lightweight so they can be easily carried with them not discarded.


----------



## DragonWhoKnits (Sep 20, 2011)

I saw this video some months ago and was amazed. The mats are useful and seem to be well received.

http://m.aol.com/article/2015/05/14/louisiana-man-makes-sleeping-mats-for-homeless-out-of-plastic-ba/21183395/

Here is one of several tutorials I found at the time. It takes hundreds of bags to make the mat and the carrying strap. Quite a labor of caring!!!






Hope you find some inspiration here.

Peace.

Nancy


----------

